# Alpine 210 Issues



## YOUNG1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Boiler was installed this past summer in the New England area, two weeks ago it started locking out on codes 4 and 17 and the primary loop pump seems to be very hot so much such that its paint is beginning to peel off and the home owner said he has been resetting the boiler at least three times every day for the past two weeks. The has 5 zones and has 1" supply and return near boiler piping. Could the problem be the near boiler piping size?and if so, how can this be resolved? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've piped them in 1" before. It's 1" coming out of boiler anyway. Never a problem


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Pictures would help


----------



## YOUNG1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry, I have no Pictures.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Installed with tape measure instead of folding ruler as required...


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

You have a Alpine 210 piped with 1" for the primary loop ? If so I'm sure that is the problem. Either the boiler is way over sized or the primary loop needs to be redone.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

1" pipe can only handle around 75,000 BTU's so the boiler must be short cycling. I'm surprised the boiler ever worked.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> 1" pipe can only handle around 75,000 BTU's so the boiler must be short cycling. I'm surprised the boiler ever worked.


 You could pipe it in 2" if you want, but it's still going to be choked down to 1" going in and out of the boiler.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

The water way is only about 3/8" does that mean you can pipe the loops in 3/8" then ? Size your loops according to the BTU demand not the size of the boiler connections


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Question I ask all plumbers on inspection, what's the manufactures instructions say? It's amazing what you can learn when you read.👍👍


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Question I ask all plumbers on inspection, what's the manufactures instructions say? It's amazing what you can learn when you read.ddc4dddc4d


 I think piping it in 3/8 is Alittle unrealistic. And the instructions say 1" is acceptable. Depending on the amount of zones, I usually increase it to 11/4 but I have done many in 1" without a single problem. All I'm saying is I don't think that is his issue


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Besides, the boiler was installed months ago, and just the last couple of weeks is when the problems started( if that's really the truth). Don't you think that if the pipe size was the problem, it would've been an issue from the initial start up?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Primary pump not sized properly?Was it set up with a combustion analyzer? Check gas pressures? Serviced? What do the lockout codes represent?


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Have you ever pulled apart a Alpine heater the water ways are maybe even smaller than 3/8". All I'm saying is a Alpine 210 is over sized for most homes unless it is about 8,000 sq feet


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Replace it with a Triangle Tube prestige and be a hero👍


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Primary pump not sized properly?Was it set up with a combustion analyzer? Check gas pressures? Serviced? What do the lockout codes represent?


sound advice . I have not done boiler work in years . 

check
combustion air / venting clear of obstructions.
lack of gpm's through boiler and primary loop.( consult manufactuer for minimum gpms required ).
boiler heat exchanger getting gunked up from poor water quality/restricting flow.
enough water volume in system to keep boiler from short cycling
i guess the list could go on and on :blink:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Burnham alpines are great boilers. Probably one of my favorites. My only complaint is that they put the taps off the boiler right on top of each other. Besides for that, I really like them.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds like a seized pump.. The pump shouldnt be that hot that the paint is peeling on the motor.. pull the motor from the volute and check the impeller for movement..
Not sure about alpine error codes but the boiler could be locking out on high limit due to you're circulator issue..
1" piping wont cause lock outs..


----------



## Comfort-calc (Jan 19, 2015)

The manual calls for the piping on an ALP210 is 1-1/4" even though the tapings are 1". The pump should be a Taco 0014 or Grundfos 26-99. The piping should be p/s with very closely spaced tees on the boiler piping to system piping. The system piping should be 1-1/4" through the tees and can reduce down after taking off some heating zones. 
If the boiler is over sized the inducer fan speed can be changed to de-rate the boiler to possibly resolve some of the issues.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Comfort-calc said:


> The manual calls for the piping on an ALP210 is 1-1/4" even though the tapings are 1". The pump should be a Taco 0014 or Grundfos 26-99. The piping should be p/s with very closely spaced tees on the boiler piping to system piping. The system piping should be 1-1/4" through the tees and can reduce down after taking off some heating zones.
> If the boiler is over sized the inducer fan speed can be changed to de-rate the boiler to possibly resolve some of the issues.



You sound like a smart guy, so go over to the intro section and tell us done more about yourself please


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The 4 error says power was shut off after lock out...


----------



## Comfort-calc (Jan 19, 2015)

That is an old manual. US Boiler stopped using that control in 2009. This boiler was installed this past summer according to the first post. That would make this the Sage 2.1 control.

Hard lock-out error 4 is a high limit issue.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Comfort-calc said:


> That is an old manual. US Boiler stopped using that control in 2009. This boiler was installed this past summer according to the first post. That would make this the Sage 2.1 control.
> 
> Hard lock-out error 4 is a high limit issue.


Thanks I should have paid more attention instead of just grabbing an old manual I knew I had on my laptop...

Plumbworker has probably nailed it here...


----------

